
New in Thunderbird 78 - deepersprout
https://www.thunderbird.net/thunderbird/78.0/whatsnew/?locale=en-GB&version=78.2.2&channel=release&os=%OS%&buildid=%APPBUILDID%&oldversion=68.12.0
======
boomskats
Thought I'd already read all this. And then installed it and used it.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23864934](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23864934)

------
elric
I haven't updated yet, but I sure hope those "address bar pills" are editable
... That's one of my major peeves in webmail clients, which means a typo in
the email address requires me to retype the whole thing.

~~~
foobarbecue
I hate those things! In outlook webmail, they completely break copying and
pasting addresses and in some cases it replaces the address with names and
makes it really hard to find out what the actual address is.

~~~
tgb
Yes! I get so frustrated by those for that reason.

------
sequence7
Is anyone successfully using Thunderbird with Office 365 + Google for
calendars and mail? I've found various plugins but never got both working
consistently for both services. Imap, caldav, etc. are a breeze but
unfortunately work requirements mean I need to use the two big non-standards.

~~~
abdullahkhalids
I am using TBSync for Office 365. It only works one way. Events in my O365
calendar show up in my TB calendar, but not vice versa.

RSVP doesn't also work right now from the TB calendar. Author claims he might
fix it by the end of the year.

~~~
jaster
Thanks for the recommendation, I just tried it and it seems perfect!

Contrary to your experience, I was even able to create events from thunderbird
that would show up on O365. They only show up on sync however (which does not
seems to be automatic, only on timer). Maybe that's the reason why it did not
appear to work for you?

~~~
abdullahkhalids
There might have been updates. I haven't tried in a while - I have to use the
Meeting Scheduler in O365 to set up any meetings that I do.

------
pinpox
It's great that it supports PGP/GPG out of the box now, but it broke the
support for yubikey/smarcards, which is really important for me.

I hope the add support for encrypted and signed mails with smarcards soon,
meanwhile I will have to use something else.

~~~
wsmwk
@pinbox you should ask about this at
[https://thunderbird.topicbox.com/groups/e2ee](https://thunderbird.topicbox.com/groups/e2ee)

------
ddon
New thunderbird is not working with our current mail server and doesn't show
any helpful error message, is there any way to check what is not right? and
probably I am not alone with this problem...

~~~
ermspv
[https://www.thunderbird.net/en-
US/thunderbird/78.0/releaseno...](https://www.thunderbird.net/en-
US/thunderbird/78.0/releasenotes/) TLS 1.0 and 1.1 disabled change
security.tls.version.min to 2 (TLS 1.1) or 1 (TLS 1.0)

~~~
ddon
Thanks! Now looks like need to upgrade my TLS!

------
benfrain
I’d like to see it pushed out to dnf repositories. Loathe to do a manual
install and then have to do an install in a few days via dnf. Still the 68
branch showing in Fedora

------
Normille
Holy God! --talk about having been beaten by the Ugly Stick. What the hell
where they thinking?

~~~
Normille
Seriously. The 1990s called. They want their drop-shadow back...

[https://i.imgur.com/Gmeig6a.png](https://i.imgur.com/Gmeig6a.png)

Even in the 1990s, even the most drop-shadow addicted designers resisted the
urge to put some on the actual copy text!

------
mixmastamyk
A while back I reverted to TB 68 (now 68.10.0), because a newer one broke
something. Unfortunately can't remember what it was.

------
laktak
Wondering after every update ... Thunderbird has had tabs for years but you
can still not write a new message in a tab.

------
brightball
Is there an upgrade path from 68 yet?

~~~
wsmwk
yes

------
konart
>REDESIGNED COMPOSE WINDOW

While you were at it you could've align UI elements.

~~~
rpastuszak
I'm pretty sure PRs are welcome.

~~~
konart
Happy to hear.

I'm just a mere mortal though.

------
oooooooooooow
I welcome the addition of dark mode, but isn't it time we take a look at why
the whole program's UI freezes for tens of seconds when wrangling more than 2
accounts?

~~~
maxnoe
On windows? This is the fault of windows defender locking files until virus
scan finished.

After I declared an exception for thunderbird.exe, thunderbird performs as
well as on Linux

~~~
oooooooooooow
After following your instructions, I did not notice an improvement in
performance.

------
Chetane
One major (and unexpected) issue I ran into with Thunderbird is font size. On
my monitor, it's way too small to be usable.

The recommended fix appears to mess with the `layout.css.devPixelsPerPx`
configuration and even then, font is inconsistent when moving from external
monitor to laptop screen.

------
chromedev
If they made a way to configure it using YAML I'd be tempted to switch.

~~~
viraptor
Are you ok with steps in between? A puppet module is there
[https://forge.puppet.com/puppetfinland/thunderbird](https://forge.puppet.com/puppetfinland/thunderbird)

I'm sure you could find one for ansible and other frameworks out there.

~~~
chromedev
Cool, but at that point I would probably just stick with what I have until it
can be natively supported, or see if their current config is easy to template
myself.

